# Canton, OH -- F Adult, Thin Friendly, Stark Co.



## chinamom2 (Sep 16, 2007)

They just got nine more dogs in today, so not sure how much time she has left.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13343298


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*








[/img] 


Picked up as a stray on 3/25. Very skinny. Found with the puppy in cage 55. She's friendly, but a little nervous; most likely looking for her puppy. Fees include: 5 way, bordetella, and license


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

She is beautiful!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

bump


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

Her stray period would be up on the 28th. This is a great pound to work with and they have an amazing network of volunteers.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

Here's original post


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

adopted


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Young female in Stark County Dog Warden, Canton OH*

That is great news!


----------

